# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Hëna me oaza uji dhe argjend e zhivë

## illyrian rex

Në Hënë ekzistojnë oaza të pasura me ujë, që do të mund të përdoreshin nga astronautët të cilët do të qëndrojnë më gjatë në të, pohoi agjencia amerikane për hulumtimin e gjithësisë NASA, kurse transmeton BBC.

Shkencëtarë kanë studiuar rezultatet e goditjes së raketës në kraterin lunar Cabeus vitin e kaluar, me ç’rast qe shkaktuar pluhur dhe gurë, por brenda të cilëve janë zbuluar dyzime të shumta kimike dhe shumë më shumë sasi uji seç do të kishte menduar dikush. 

Magazina Science, shkruan se ekipi i udhëhequr nga NASA ka konstatuar se nga krateri Cabeus, me rastin e aterrimit të raketës janë nxjerrë rreth 155 kilogramë avull uji dhe akull. Analizat tregojnë se sipërfaqja e Hënës përmban 5.6 për qind akull. 

“Ai akull nuk duhet të ngrohe shumë, por vetëm të lihet në temperaturë dhome dhe nga dheu lunar do të ndahet uji”, pohon Anthony Colaprete nga ekipi hulumtues i NASA-s. “Nëse merrni vetëm 10 kilometra hapësirë rreth vendit të goditjes së raketës dhe e llogaritni se tërë ajo sipërfaqe përmban 5 për qind ujë, kjo do të thoshte të përfitohen rreth 4 miliardë litra ujë”, ilustroi ky shkencëtar. 

Shkencëtarë kanë zbuluar edhe një fakt tjetër shumë interesant. Ata pohojnë se sipërfaqja e Hënës përmban shtresa argjendi. Sasia e këtij metali fisnik është e vogël për të hapur ndonjë minierë sipërfaqësore të argjendit. Mirëpo, ekspertët janë të befasuar me faktin se është zbuluar sasi e madhe e zhivës, pothuaj aq sa edhe e sasive të ujit në Hënë.

Publikuar: Sot, më 23 tetor 2010

http://kohaditore.com/index.php?cid=1,15,38044

----------

